# Moving to the Zoo!



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

My brother and I will be moving to Baton Rouge Zoo sometime next week, joining our great-uncles, Sully and Phillip, in the Kidzoo. (After quarantine & all that technical stuff)


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Cool! They will be well loved there, for sure! Very cute goats, by the way!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

How fun! They are cute!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ohhh the people will love them! That is such a great place for goats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How neat, cute goaties.


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

Lucky babies!! :inlove:


----------

